# Dalstrong phantom



## jnrsous (May 23, 2017)

What do you make of these?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I think that giant bevel doesn't say good things about the grind. If you're going for that budget get a Tojiro DP for $60 on amazon.  If you can spend $100-150 there are better options


----------



## jnrsous (May 23, 2017)

OK thanks. I'm in the UK so my options around this budget are quite limited as almost everything I see has a ridiculous markup. I will probably end up getting a tojiro for around £55(71.45usd, this includes next day delivery) or I am also looking at possibly getting a fujiwara or something similar from jck. Doing this however, may result in import tax.

I did notice that the steel used was also aus8 on the dalstrong phantom and the same on the fujiwara Kanefusa fkm. So I thought it may be promising.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Steel type is not as important as heat treatment and grind

Have a look through here- $7 worldwide shipping flat rate

https://japanesechefsknife.com/


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

@JnrSous if you can take care of monosteel carbon, the Misono Swedish has a lovely profile and nice comfy western handle. Buying from JCK usually gives a fair chance at avoiding import fees.


----------



## jnrsous (May 23, 2017)

I ended up with the tojiro DP 210mm and I love it. Great knife for work, just what i need in the kitchen. Great size, more lightweight than I imagined it to be and comfortable to use for prolonged periods. Excellent first step into the world of Japanese steel, sure it's not perfect but it does the job really well. More than happy with the purchase.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice! It is a definitely a great price/performance ratio. If a clumsy coworker knocks your knife on the floor and chips it you wont cry too much


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Good to hear, JnrSous. Especially with the 210mm size the handle dimensions are fine. My size S hands have no issue with them. 

It's a good value knife that you won't be too heartbroken to tweak and scuff up as needed/desired. 

I'd suggest taking coarse sandpaper and rounding the corners on the spine for pinch grip comfort over long duration of use.


----------

